# Why You Should Say No To Quick Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Patience. It???s the one thing you never seem to have when you???ve got a body fat problem. You want the fat gone and you want it gone now! And why not? It seems so do-able. Everywhere you look, you read and hear promises of quick weight loss and you even see people losing weight quickly.We [...]

*Read More...*


----------

